# Painting vinyl wallcovering troubles



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm facing painting over vinyl wallcovering in a hospital setting. I began with a test area, using "Gripper" water based primer as a first coat. All was fine until I applied a topcoat of latex paint- then bubbles appeared everywhere and didn't go away upon drying. Any ideas/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

oil based primer


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

That's something I considered too. Unfortunately as it's smack dab in the center of a busy operating room staging area it looks like a graveyard shift job any way it's sliced. Thanks, guess I'll pick up a quart of "low odor" oil primer and try another test spot today.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Try Gardz while you are at it


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude, you won't believe it. On the way into work I thought of that too. We always have a can of that stuff in the shop- lo and behold, problem SOLVED! Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

How about doing it the right way and remove the stuff. Then paint.

:headslap:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> How about doing it the right way and remove the stuff. Then paint.


Doing it the right way??? BLASPHEMY !

You call yourself a PROFESSIONAL ??? :icon_cheesygrin: :lol:


----------

